# frage zu schwimmskimmern



## Speedy 1975 (10. Aug. 2014)

Hallo,
ich überlege mir nen swimskim anzuschaffen.
in die engere wahl kommen der oase swimskim25 der velda pond skim oder der SF pondskim 2000.
preislich liegen alle auf einen level und alle sollen einen teich von 25m2 sauber halten,mein teich hat ca22m2.
hat jemand erfahrung mit diesen skimmern und wenn ja welche?
ein paar euros mehr würde ich auch anlegen aber nicht gleich das zwei-dreifache.
ich würde einen solchen skimmer gerne halbtags laufen lassen über eine zeitschaltuhr oder nach bedarf.
eine sache macht mit bei allen dreien sorgen und zwar der filterschwamm.
was ich nicht möchte ist jeden tag  diesen schwamm raus fummeln müssen und sauber machen.
danke schonmal für eure antworten und tips


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2014)

Ich kann dir nur zu einem 160er Rohr-Skimmer (z.B. aus der Bucht um ca. € 25,-) raten:
Er ist relativ unauffällig, gleicht Wasserstandsschwankungen bis zu ca. 20 cm aus,
ist bei mir seit mehreren Jahren nahezu wartungsfrei in Betrieb
und bin sehr zufrieden damit, abgesehen davon,
dass er für meine gut 100 m² Netto-Wasserfläche einfach zu klein ist.
Für dich passt der aber sicher.

Das Problem mit dem Schwamm rausfummeln liegt ganz einfach darin,
dass der (wie auch Körbe oder Netze) in einem richtigen Skimmer auch nichts zu suchen hat:
Ein Skimmer soll skimmen
d.h. die dünne, oberste Wasserschicht samt drauf schwimmendem Dreck abziehen
UND SONST GAR NICHTS!

FILTERN soll ein Filter
und der soll weder skimmen noch die Bundeshymne spielen.
Üblicherweise ist der dann auch so gebaut, dass er leicht zu reinigen ist.
Ich kann dir nur raten, vielfach angebotene Zwitter-Konstruktionen,
die angeblich beides gleichzeitig können sollen,
im Geschäft zu lassen.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2014)

der hintergrund ist der das ich eine oase komplett anlage habe mit dem aquaskim 25. leider ist es so das ich die pumpe so stark auf skimmer stellen muss das wenig über den korb am boden gesaugt wird und ich den teich nicht so richtig klar bekomme.

jetzt suche ich nach einer einfachen lösung.


----------



## mariop (11. Aug. 2014)

Ich hatte bis vor kurzen den SwimSkim25 von Oase und meine Erfahrung war leider gar nicht gut. Wennn sich etwas Schmutz im Schwamm gesammeltet hatte augte er nicht mehr und Schwamm oben. Aber wahrscheinlich machen das ales Oberwaser Skimer und nicht nur der von Oase. Nachteil war auch das wenn etwas mehr Dreck auf der Wasseroberfläche war das der Schwam Täglich gereinigt werden muste. Wenn er aber dann mal Funktionnirte hielt er die Wasseroberfläche von ca 21qm bei mir sauber.


----------



## groecamp (11. Aug. 2014)

Also meine Erfahrung ist, dass diese Schwimmskimmer erstens sehr groß sind und nicht schön aussehen....zudem häckseln sie das eingezogene Material und verteilen es gleichmäßig im Teich

Ich kann nur einen Standskimmer empfehlen. Kauf dir doch eine zusätzliche Pumpe (ca. 400l/h, gebraucht im Ebay für ein paar Euro) und schließ diesen an deinen Filter mit an...


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2014)

Was ist das für ein konkretes Oase-System? Hast Du also einen Vorfilter integriert, da es sich so liest, als würdest Du mit der Pumpe ansaugen und in den Filter schieben!? Da hast Du also eine gepumpte Filteranlage, wo ein Schwerkraftskimmer wohl eh' nicht so richtig funktionieren würde.

Wäre es dann nicht möglich, doch mit einer zusätzlichen Pumpe den Skimmer anzusaugen und die andere Pumpe, wie schon jetzt - am Boden stehen lassen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass Du irgendeine Art von Vorfilter haben müsstest und genügend Anschlüsse realisieren kannst. Dann könnte man doch bestimmt auch die Filterschwämme aus dem Schwimmskimmer entfernen, so dass der feinere Schmutz durch die Pumpe in den Vorfilter gelangt. Das grobe Zeugs wie Blätter etc. bleibt doch im Skimmer selbst, da dieser doch so eine Gitterauflage hat. Oder!?

Wäre das evtl. eine Idee!?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2014)

ich habe den biosmart30000  bzw 36000 heisst der jetzt.
an eine zweite pumpe habe ich auch schon gedacht aber ich weiss nicht waran ich die anklemmen soll irgendwo muss das wasser ja hin. vorfilter ist keiner dran und dafuer wird der platzt auch langsam eng auch bachlauf habe ich noch keinen.
einzige waere ueber nen Y verteiler beide pumpen in den filter laufrn zu lassen aber ich weiss nicht ob sowas gehen kann,der uvc kann nen durchfluss von mehr als 10000 liter schaffen.
das system ist so das meine pumpe zwei sauganschlüsse hat die man mittels schieber an der pumpe einstellen kann. somit sauge ich am boden als auch am skimmer mit einer pumpe. aber eie gesagt ich muss sehr viel leistung der pumpe auf den skimmer stellen damit der läuft und dadurch wird nicht genuegend am boden angesaugt.


----------



## groecamp (11. Aug. 2014)

also ich habe in meine Filterbox einen 2 Anschluss reingebohrt .... dort läuft die Skimmerpumpe (4000l/h) rein, ohne UVC dieses macht meiner Meinung nach beim Simmer auch nicht viel Sinn...
Die andere Pumpe läuft über UVC und saugt etwa 20 cm über Grund an
Der Vorteil von 2 Pumpen ist, dass nicht immer beide laufen müssen und für mich ganz wichtig, dass bei einem Defekt immer noch eine leistungsfähige Pumpe da ist.


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe gerade den Biosmart 36000 mal gegoogelt...und ich denke, dass Du den Filter mit einer 2.Pumpe gar nicht belasten kannst. Nach Herstellerangaben ist er für 8000 l/h ausgelegt und alleine das Volumen brauchst Du ja schon, um am Boden anzusaugen und nach oben zu fördern. Mit einer 2.Pumpe (4000-6000 l/h) könnte man vermutlich den Skimmer separat ansaugen, aber der Filter schafft das Volumen / den Durchsatz nicht.

Also wäre die Alternative, dass Du entweder

a) nur eine 2.Pumpe an den Skimmer anschließt und das Wasser nur über den Schwammfilter vom Grobschmutz reinigst und direkt zurück in den Teich/Bachlauf
oder
b) eine 2.Pumpe an einen weiteren Filter anschließt
oder
c) eine deutlich stärkere Pumpe inkl. größeren Filter nimmst, die sowohl Skimmer als auch Bodenabsaugung ermöglicht
oder
d) Du baust Dir selbst einen passenden Filter aus Regentonnen, IBC oder ähnlichem

Und vor allem würde ich Dir auf lange Sicht hin, einen Vorfilter für gepumpte Anlagen empfehlen.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2014)

es gibt diesen filter auch im set mit einer 11500liter pumpe.....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2014)

Das ändert aber auch gar nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Antwort im 2. Post dieses threads,
die exakt deine Frage beantwortet:
*Finger weg von Skimmern, die gleichzeitig auch noch filtern, pumpen und was auch immer!*

P.S.: Wenn dein Filter zu klein ist, wie es uns doch dämmert,
kannst du vom perfekt funktionierenden und billigen Rohrskimmer
mit einer Mammutpumpe in einen Pflanzengraben oder auch einen kleinen Filterteich fördern.


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Das ändert aber auch gar nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Antwort



Hat das jemand die Richtigkeit angezweifelt? Nei, zumindest nicht das ich etwas davon gelesen hätte. 

Nur wäre es doch sicherlich jetzt besser, sich über mögliche Alternativen Gedanken zu machen, die er an seinem Teich und dem bestehenden System auch umsetzen kann. Alles Andere macht doch keinen Sinn!? Er hat ein gepumptes System und braucht einen Ratschlag, einen Tip oder eine Idee, die zu einem gepumpten System passen kann. Er kann sicherlich auch nicht so ganz einfach sein Teich- & __ Filtersystem auf Schwerkraftskimmer umbauen!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Zacky,
was soll denn bitte ein "*Schwerkraft*-Skimmer" sein?
JEDER Skimmer funktioniert auf Basis eines kleinen Niveauunterschiedes zwischen vor und nach dem Skimmer,
und wo da jetzt die Pumpe sitzt, ist dabei für die Funktion völlig nebensächlich
(auch wenn verschiedene Fakten für deren Einsatz auf der Reinwasserseite sprechen).
Insofern kann man den Rohrskimmer durchaus in die Saugseite JEDES Filters integrieren
und er funktioniert auch z.B. mit Luftheberpumpen wunderbar.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2014)

ganz genau verstanden wie mir das jetzt hilft habe ich immer noch nicht.
ich habe den teich letztes jahr fertig gestellt und die filter anlage im fachhandel gekauft und mich aergert es etwas das ich den teich jetzt nicht mehr klar bekomme....einen filtergraben oder kleinen teich anbauen kann ich aus platzgruenden nicht und will ich auch nicht so recht weil das alles zu eng ist. 
leider wuesste ich im moment auch nicht wo ich nen zweiten kleineren filter stellen soll da ich alles mit bordsteinen umrandet habr und der teich direkt an der terasse gebaut ist.
werde wohl oder uebel nochmal ca 350euro fuer ne groessere pumpe anlegen muessen und die alte verscherbeln....vieleicht gibts noch paar euros dafuer.
wenn ich an meinen standskimmer ne 4000er pumpe anschliesse weiss ich nicht wohin das wasser gepumpt werden soll....das prinzip vom rohrskimmer habe ich noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (11. Aug. 2014)

dies ist der skimmer den ich derzeit habe

http://mobile.oase-livingwater.com/...]=8581&cHash=5c0afdd66916491e48c26829e4e36607


----------



## Zacky (12. Aug. 2014)

[ot/]Hi.

Ich verstehe zwar immer nicht, warum ich stets & ständig meine Meinungen rechtfertigen & begründen muss...aber nun denn...

Unter einem Schwerkraftskimmer verstehe ich halt besagten 160/110 Rohrskimmer der laut Hersteller auch als Gravitationsskimmer ausgewiesen ist. Sicher ist ein solcher Skimmer auch mit einer Pumpe direkt und ohne Umschweife anzusaugen, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen, ist das eher kontraproduktiv, da diese Art von Skimmer mit direkter Pumpenleistung deutlich zu tief eintaucht. Andererseits habe ich einen Standrohrskimmer, der über eine Schwerkraftleitung gar nicht läuft, sondern nur direkt mit mind. 8000 l/h angesaugt werden muss. Warum hier der Auftrieb scheinbar höher ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Auch verfügt er lediglich über einen 2" Anschluss. So ist für mein Verständnis ein "Schwerkraft"-Skimmer halt selbiger, welcher nicht direkt angesaugt werden muss, sondern über entsprechend einfache Höhendifferenzen in Kammern läuft. Bei mir wird der "Schwerkraftskimmer" auch über Luftheber betrieben, die sich aber am Ende der Filterstrecke befinden und nicht direkt adaptiert sind. 

...schwer zu erklären, wie ich das meine...ist eigentlich auch egal. Ist halt meine Meinung und mein Verständnis in dieser Angelegenheit. Bitte um Verständnis & Entschuldigung, falls meine Ausführungen nicht korrekt und abschließend sind![ot]


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Speedy,
der Oase-Skimmer aus deinem Link IST ein Rohrskimmer (nur hat der sicher ÜBER € 25,- gekostet, stimmt´s?)
Wenn du in dem unseeligen Filterkorb Orchideen pflanzt und den in einen Baum hängst, ist der sicher brauchbar.
Als SKIMMER ...
Den Teich klar bekommt jedoch ein Skimmer nie und das ist auch gar nicht seine Aufgabe.

Ob du jetzt einen zweiten, kleineren Filter oder eine stärkere Pumpe brauchst,
um den Teich klar zu bekommen, lässt sich so aus der Ferne nicht feststellen.
Dass du "_die filter anlage im fachhandel gekauft_" hast,
verhilft dir, wie du erfahren musstest, auch nicht zu einem klaren Teich,
aber abgesehen davon, dass da sehr viel Schrott verkauft wird,
sind vielleicht deine Vorstellungen einfach überzogen?
Es gibt halt grundsätzliche Unterschiede in der Biologie und im Chemismus
zwischen einem Bergsee und einer Pfütze in der Ebene!

Hallo Zacky!
Wie ich im von Speedy geposteten Link gesehen habe,
ist der OASE-Skimmer (bis auf den doofen Filterkorb) grundsätzlich baugleich mit dem 160/110 Rohrskimmer.
Wie den der Hersteller nennt, ob Gravitationsskimmer oder Schwerkraftskimmer, ist für dessen Funktion egal:
Unten muss angesaugt werden, sonst wird oben nicht geskimmt.
Ich hab das so realisiert,
dass unter dem Rohr-Skimmer direkt und ohne Umschweife der Luftheber (100 mm) ansaugt;
seit ich den Volumenstrom auf ca. 10.000 Liter pro Stunde reduziert habe,
funktioniert das System seit mehreren Jahren sehr zufriedenstellend.
(Mit 20.000 Litern pro Stunde wurde der schwimmende Teil runtergesaugt.)

Ich kann mir auch keinen Skimmer vorstellen, der über eine Schwerkraftleitung gar nicht läuft:
Sobald der Wasserspiegel NACH der Skimmerkante tiefer liegt wie im Teich,
MUSS das funktionieren, egal WODURCH der Wasserspiegel tiefer liegt,
d.h. ob die Pumpe jetzt direkt nach dem Skimmer oder erst nach dem Filter liegt.
Was soll das bitte für einen Unterschied machen?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2014)

ich denke der haendler hat mich falsch beraten.
die pumpe hat einen zweiten sauganschluss wo ich mittels schieber einstellen kann wieviel leistung wo angesaugt wird.
nun muss ich mindesten stellung drei nehmen damit der skimmer richtig saugt somit wird aber nur wenig am filterkorb in der tiefe gesaugt. wuerde ich jetzt eine staerkere pumpe nehmen reicht je nach staerke einstellung 1oder 2.  der skimmer braucht anscheinend eine leistung von 4000l/h somit bleiben bei einer 6000l/h pumpe noch 2000 fuer den filterkorb in der tiefe....wenn man ne 8000l pumpe nimmt hat man schon 50/50 usw.....denke das sehe ich richtig so oder? das ich keine leitungwasser qualitaet brauch ist klar aber im moment sieht es es brakig aus im teich.
habe die pumpe gestern gereinigt und auf stufe 2 gestellt. der durchfluss hat sich erhoeht und er wird etwas besser,der skimmer saugt aber nur ganz leicht jetzt.


----------



## groecamp (12. Aug. 2014)

also manche Diskussionen verstehe ich nicht da wird eine normale Frage gestellt, und dann geht hier eine Grundsatzdebatte los, in der hier Lösungen beschrieben wird, die für den Fragesteller völlig uninteressant ist....
also ich war in der gleichen Lage (Teich fertiggestellt März 2014, große Algenprobleme, trübes Wasser) und habe etwa die gleiche Teichgröße...und damals hätte mich diese Diskussion wirklich auch nicht weitergebracht....

gut wir wissen nicht die genaue Leistungsdaten der Filteranlage.... ist es Biosmart 30000 oder Biosmart 36000 ...
aber ich bin der Meinung, dass du keine größere Pumpe brauchst um dein Problem zu lösen.
Meine Empfehlung:
Standskimmer z.B. den hier
Bohr in dein Filterkasten einen Anschlussflansch mit 32 mm
verbinde dein Skimmer mit einer Pumpe mit ca. 3000l/h z.B. die hier
und beobachte dein Filter... sollte er überlaufen bohr neben und leicht über dem Auslauf nochmal einen Flansch mit ca. 32mm und führ den Schlauch wieder in dein Teich....

so habe ich es gemacht, seitdem habe ich wunderbares Wasser, wenig Algen, klasklar, kein Schlamm am Grund und der Vorteil ist, dass du die Skimmerpumpe bei 25Watt durchgehend laufenlassen kannst und die große Pumpe z.B. nur tagsüber oder so...


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2014)

DER SKIMMER IST VON DEN ANGABEN MEINEN SEHR AEHNLICH....
DER BIOSMART 30000 UND DER 36000  SIND DER SELBE NUR DER NAME HAT SICH 2014 GEAENDERT. MEINE PUMPE MACHT 6000L/H.


----------



## groecamp (12. Aug. 2014)

bei Oase steht das noch anders.....ist ja egal....

wo ist also das Problem.... 6000 + 3000 = 9000l/h ziehe ca. 1000l ab für den Höhenunterschied, dann klappt es doch mit deinem Filter...

und für deinen Teich brauchst du kein Simmer, der 6000l/h durchbläst.... völlig oversized...ein Skimmer arbeitet sowieso nach dem Prinzip: "steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"...irgendwann holt der auch das letzte Blättchen aus dem Teich...deshalb würde ich den Skimmer immer laufen lassen, und das kannst du mit einer 2. Pumpe am besten...


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2014)

Servus Speedy



Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> habe die pumpe gestern gereinigt und auf stufe 2 gestellt. der durchfluss hat sich erhoeht und er wird etwas besser,der skimmer saugt aber nur ganz leicht jetzt.


Der Skimmer braucht auch net mehr ziehen, er soll ja nur den Oberflächenschmutz beseitigen und er läuft doch sowieso 24/7.
Wichtiger ist mMn, daß die Pumpe unten mehr saugt und dadurch bekommst du die Schwebalgen schneller in den Filter.
Nachdem du ja nix mehr am Teich bezüglich Technik optimieren willst/kannst wirst mit dieser halbgaren Lösung vorlieb nehmen müssen.
Wie Rico (Zacky) und Peter (DerSchwarzePeter) schon angemerkt haben wäre eine Lösung in Schwerkraft mit kostenoptimierten Luftheber die effizienteste und eleganteste Lösung. Du siehst keine Technik mehr am Teich da unter der Erde.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

Speedy 1975 schrieb:


> ich denke der haendler hat mich falsch beraten.


Ja, des denk ich auch:
*Glaub niemandem, der an dir verdient.*

Den zweiten Sauganschluss der Pumpe den lass am Besten GANZ ZU,
denn der Schieber ist eine grauslich strömungsUNgünstige Methode, die Saugverteilung zu regulieren:
Damit verschenkst du sehr viel des zuvor teuer gekauften (Pumpe) und laufend bezahlten (Stromkosten) Volumenstroms,
denn steht der in der Mitte, dann hast du nicht zweimal 50% sondern nur zweimal 30%.

Mach dir mal den Spass und miss am Filter-Auslauf mit einem Mörtelschaff die Förderleistung;
mit _"1000 Liter abziehen"_ ist es meinstens NICHT getan:
Du solltest ein Schnupftuch bereithalten, um dort hineinzuweinen,
denn von der Nennleistung der Pumpe bleibt meist wenig übrig!
Abgesehen von den elendiglichen Schiebern verliert man auch viel Förderleistung
an zu dünnen Rohr- oder sogar Schlauchleitungen,
die im schlimmsten Fall gar geriffelt oder geknickt sind,
an oft mehreren 90°-Ecken und strömungsungünstigen (scharfkantigen) Einläufen
und an verstopften Vorfiltern praktisch aller Unterwasserpumpen
oder Filterkörben (wie in dem in deinem Skimmer).
(Bei meinem Freund förderte die vom professionellen Teichbauer verbaute (!)
und schweineteure 12V-12.000Liter-Oase-Pumpe lasche 800 Liter pro Stunde,
d.h. nur knappe 7% des Katalogwertes. DAS hätte an einer geeigneten Verrohrung
eine VIEL billigere Pumpe mit VIEL geringeren Stromkosten auch getan!

Falls du glaubst, unbedingt skimmen UND am Boden absaugen zu müssen,
so solltest du da ENTWEDER da ODER da mit jeweils voller Kraft saugen lassen
und schon skimmt´s prima und saugt auch am Boden prima.
Falls du jetzt meinst, die Umschaltung kann aber nur an einer Stelle erfolgen, wo man nicht gut hinkommt,
dann liegt das daran, dass deine Pumpe an genau dieser ungeeigneten Stelle sitzt.

... und da muss ich auch Zacky rechtgeben (wenn er das gemeint hat):
Wenn der Skimmer durch eine Kreiselpumpe betrieben wird, ist es kontraproduktiv,
das abgeskimmte Material (samt Kaulquappen und Insektenlarven)
erst damit zu zerhäckseln und dann rausfiltern zu wollen.

P.S.: Der Standskimmer von Groecamp ist ziemlich das Gleiche wie deiner.

P.S.2: Ich habe meine Pumpe auch im März gereinigt.


----------



## groecamp (12. Aug. 2014)

meine Reden.... 2.Pumpe ran und der Filter verkraftet das noch von der Menge her...


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2014)

Ich hätt da noch einen Lösungsvorschlag.
Rico @Zacky  kennt meinen Oase Skimmer ich hab zwar den 40iger also ein bissel größer als deiner aber das sollte mit deinem auch gehen. Den Ansauganschluß hab ich verschlossen dafür habe ich in die Senkrechte Leitung ein HT T-Stück 45° nach unten eingebaut. dann mit 3 45° Bögen wieder in die Senkrechte. Darauf kommt dann die Druckdose vom LH.
Am Auslauf hängt meist nur eine Nylon Socke welche die kleinen Pollen absammelt. Die Blätter bleiben ja schon im Filterkorb. Das ganze hat den Vorteil das ich den Skimmer Variabel aufstellen kann, mit dem Auslauf die Kreisströmung verbessert wird und auch noch zusätzlicher Sauerstoff ins Wasser kommt.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/imag0454-jpg.124238/
LG René


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

Hi Troll,
so vom Prinzip ist ja das die Lösung wie ich das hab, nur halt mit 100 mm,
nur so richtig SCHÖN ist das mit der Socke aber nicht, oder?
(Mein Freund hängt sogar eine ganze Damenstrumpfhose um € 0,50 an den Auslauf - schaut aus wie eine Wasserleiche!)

Den Filterkorb sollte man trotzdem einfach wegschmeissen oder Kirschen reintun oder sonstwas,
denn was DA drin hängenbleibt und die Skimmerfunktion beeinträchtigt,
fängt sich ja in der Socke genauso.

P.S.: Ersetz mal die 90°-Knie durch je 2 Stk 45°-Bögen:
Du wirst dich wundern, wieviel mehr Pumpleistung das bringt!


----------



## troll20 (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Peter,
Wenn der Korb raus ist bei dem Oase Skimmer, schwappt der Schwimmer nur hin und her aber skimmt nicht mehr wirklich. der 90° Bogen auf dem Bild ist schon lange ausgetauscht, brachte aber nichts, weil durch die zwei 45° Bögen die Dose nach oben wanderte. Evtl. 100 oder 200 Liter/h
Ab und an hängt auch mal eine Strupfhose dran, wenn ich über mehrere Tage nicht da bin und nicht reinigen kann.
Ob das nun schön aus sieht oder nicht sei dahin gestellt, es erfüllt zumindest seinen Zweck bis mal auf einen Wandskimmer umgerüstet wird.

LG René


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn der Korb raus ist bei dem Oase Skimmer, schwappt der Schwimmer nur hin und her aber skimmt nicht mehr wirklich.


Schöner Schrott! 
DEN da hab ich und der funktioniert um weniger als das halbe Geld auch ohne das störende Körberl prächtig:
http://www.teichpoint.de/Teichtechnik/Teichfilter/Skimmer/Rohrskimmer_160/110_i60_299_0.htm
(Mit ein bisschen suchen kann man dafür aber auch soviel wie für den Oase bezahlen!)
Ich halt so etwas auch für ein dem Wandskimmer überlegen
und man kann den auch durchaus wandnah bzw. im Eck montieren.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2014)

hier mal bild von meiner pfuetze,das bild ist vom fruehjahr jetzt ist viel mehr gruen drin und dran.

Anhang anzeigen 136825


----------



## Speedy 1975 (12. Aug. 2014)

bei der loesung von troll was ist da fuer eine pumpe dran und wo foerdert die hin.???


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

Troll fördert mit einer luftbetriebenen Mammutpumpe/Luftheber/Airlift in einen Socken.

Mein Teich letzte Woche:
 
Der Skimmer ist im Eck zwischen Terrasse und der Brücke, die nach links führt.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Aug. 2014)

Da hab ich doch noch eine Skizze,
wie der Rohrskimmer mit der Mammutpumpe funktioniert:





Troll hat halt statt dem Laubfangkorb die Socke.


----------



## Nori (13. Aug. 2014)

Find's ja wieder toll, dass bei der Frage nach einem Schwimmskimmer schon wieder Luftheber, verschiedene Pumpen-Arten und diverse Rohr-Skimmer - nat. auch in Schwerkraft, auftauchen.
Für das 8000-er Teichlein kann man sehr wohl mit so einem Schwimmskimmer auskommen.
Spar dir Geld (verzichte auf den anfälligen Oase-Skimmer und seine baugleichen Brüder von Gardena und Tetra) und hol dir den SK 30 oder den SK 40 - lass die blaue Filtermatte weg und entlüfte das Teil nach jeder Korbreinigung durch sorgfältiges Untertauchen des gesamten Apparats - und gut ist's!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (13. Aug. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> Find's ja wieder toll, dass bei der Frage nach einem Schwimmskimmer schon wieder Luftheber, verschiedene Pumpen-Arten und diverse Rohr-Skimmer - nat. auch in Schwerkraft, auftauchen.



Ich hoffe, Du meinst jetzt nicht mich...denn nur gut, dass ich das ja schon mal so ähnlich geschrieben habe.



Zacky schrieb:


> Dann könnte man doch bestimmt auch die Filterschwämme aus dem Schwimmskimmer entfernen, so dass der feinere Schmutz durch die Pumpe in den Vorfilter gelangt. Das grobe Zeugs wie Blätter etc. bleibt doch im Skimmer selbst, da dieser doch so eine Gitterauflage hat. Oder!?



Oder meinst Du doch mich!?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2014)

Sicher gleitet die Bewurzelung des Themas in die diversen Richtungen ab,
aber das liegt nicht zuletzt daran,
dass Speedys ursprüngliche Fragestellung weder genau genug war,
noch sein Problem hinreichend eindeutig beschrieben hat.

Auch scheint sich da ja auch eine Begriffsverwirrung eingeschlichen zu haben,
denn so mancher Schwímm-Skimmer hat sich als Rohr-Skimmer entpuppt
und was ein Schwerkraft-Skimmer ist, hab ich noch immer nicht kapiert.

Für den Fragesteller relevant ist doch letztendlich nur:
_*Welcher Skimmer funktioniert gut und ist preisgünstig?*_
... und vor allem:
_*Löst ein Skimmer überhaupt mein Problem?*_


----------



## Nori (13. Aug. 2014)

@ Zacky:
War nicht auf dich bezogen - die Filtermatte hat keinerlei Filterfunktion  (zumindest beim SK 30 oder SK 40) - das soll nur ein Pumpenschutz sein - so kleine Partikel auszufiltern ist auch nicht Aufgabe des Skimmers.


Gruß Nori


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2014)

Aha:
Filtermatte, die KEINE Filterfunktion hat?
Skimmer, der keine kleine Partikel ausfiltert ...
Warum soll ein Skimmer denn GROSSE Partikel ausfiltern?
Pumpen mit Schieber? Sollen die nicht pumpen?
Pumpenschutz? Macht das nicht der Grobfilter im  FILTER?
... oder macht der auch etwas Anderes als filtern?
(Irgendwie erinnert mich das stark an alkoholfreies Bier,
Sport-Kombiwagen und essbare Unterwäsche.)

Warum machen denn die Dinge nicht das,
wofür sie gebaut und wonach sie benannt werden,
sondern irgendetwas ganz Anderes?

Dann darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn sie das,
wofür sie gebaut und wonach sie benannt werden,
schlecht machen.


P.S.: Mag sein, dass ihr das jetzt für altmodisch oder für unbescheiden haltet:
Ich hätt gern Skimmer, die skimmen, Pumpen, die pumpen und Filter, die filtern
und das sollen die preiswert, gut, dauerhaft und servicefreundlich tun.
Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Nori (13. Aug. 2014)

Unter kleine Partikel versteh ich die Größe, die man mittels Matte ausfiltern will.
Ein Skimmer soll Blätter und sonstige auf der Oberfläche treibende Sachen rausholen ....
Ein Schwimmskimmer wie der SK 30 oder der Oase-Schwimmskimmer haben nun mal ne Pumpe an Bord - wofür dauernd irgendwelche Bauteile der Filteranlage angesprochen werden, versteh ich in dem Zusammenhang nicht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## groecamp (13. Aug. 2014)

also diese Diskussion ist schon schräg... die Frage lautet ob ein Schwimmskimmer sinnvoll ist... daraufhin wurde dem Fragesteller erklärt, dass ein Standskimmer wohl sinnvoller ist, was auch meine Meinung ist, soweit so gut.... aber dann wurden Vorschläge unterbreitet wie Damenstrümpfe, wobei ich gern mit Damenstrümpfe rumhantiere, aber nicht im Teich, irgendwelche abenteuerliche Konstruktionen mit Luftheber usw, unterbreitet.

Im Bezug auf die Luftheber frage ich mich sowieso wo der Vorteil liegen soll.... ich nehme eine lärmende Luftpumpe mit 30Watt, lege viele Rohre in Teich, binde irgendwelche Damenstrümpfe rum, die ich auch noch jeden Tag reinigen muss... und das ganze kann ich doch ganz einfach mit einer Pumpe mit 3000l/h und 25Watt machen. Und damit kann ich noch ein paar cm in die Höhe transportieren was mit einem Luftheber nicht geht.

Und jetzt wird über den Sinn und Aufgabe eines Skimmers hier referiert. Die Aufgabe ist doch ganz einfach... die Oberfläche des Teichs zu reinigen. Und das funktioniert mit den angesprochenen Skimmer wunderbar. Kleinteile (wie Blütenstaub, Blüttenblätter und ähnliches) werden direkt mit Pumpe in den Filter transportiert und größere Teile werden im Fangkorb gesammelt, den ich alle paar Tage mal leeren muss.... ich brach da keine Filtermatte (die nach einem halben Tag zu ist) oder irgendwelche Damenstrümpfe...

Der Skimmer arbeitet bei mir stetig und immer und völlig unaufällig.... der braucht keine großen Sog von der Pumpe. Beim Einschalten der Pumpe senkt sich der äußere Ring um 3mm ab und das Oberflächenwasser kann einströmen....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Aug. 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> also diese Diskussion ist schon schräg... die Frage lautet ob ein Schwimmskimmer sinnvoll ist... daraufhin wurde dem Fragesteller erklärt, dass ein Standskimmer wohl sinnvoller ist, was auch meine Meinung ist, soweit so gut.... aber dann wurden Vorschläge unterbreitet wie Damenstrümpfe, wobei ich gern mit Damenstrümpfe rumhantiere, aber nicht im Teich, ....


Ja, DA bin mit dir völlig einer Meinung, (zumindest, wenn da drin eine Dame steckt),
aber abgesehen davon, dass ich den Luftheber dem Fragesteller nicht unbedingt ans Herz gelegt habe
(der ist im Zuge der Diskussion um den nach wie vor ungeklärten Begriff des Schwerkraftskimmers aufgetaucht),
sind diese alles andere als "irgendwelche abenteuerliche Konstruktionen":
Ich empfehle dir dazu, mal im Subforum "Technik im und am Teich / Luftheber" zu schmökern!
Es muss weder eine lärmende Luftpumpe sein, noch braucht man "viele" Rohre,
noch kann man keine paar cm in die Höhe transportieren (kann man!)
und was da jemand dranbindet, macht den auch nicht schlecht.
Ein Luftheber ist eine PUMPE mit flacher Kennlinie,
d.h. IDEAL geeignet für den Betrieb gegendruckarmer d.h. energiesparender Systeme bzw. Filter.
Sein großer Vorteil ist die absolute Störungs- und Wartungsfreiheit sowie die Tatsache,
dass durchflutschendes Material bzw. Tiere nicht im Geringsten geschädigt werden.
Damit ist er die einzige Pumpe, mit der man sinnvolle gepumpte Systeme realisieren kann.
Dadegen pürriert bzw. häckselt jede Kreiselpumpe durchlaufendes Material,
das dadurch schwieriger rauszufiltern ist
bzw. killt jegliche Kleinlebewesen - Plankton wie __ Molche oder Kaulquappen.

Die Aufgabe eines Skimmers ist wirklich einfach:
Der Name kommt von to _skim_ (engl. für abziehen, abschöpfen, entrahmen, abschäumen,...)
und demzufolge soll der nichts anderes tun,
als die oberste Wasserschicht mitsamt dem darauf schwimmenden Dreck einzuschlürfen;
der Pumpensog führt das dem Filter zu - fertig.
Der Skimmer soll NICHT pumpen,
der soll NICHT Fein- und auch NICHT Grobschmutz sammeln - nix dergleichen:
Pumpen tut die Pumpe - die kann das besser
und Grobschmutz filtert der Grobfilter - dafür ist der gemacht
und den bringt auch kein Laubfall aus der Ruhe.
(Da kommst du mit dem Skimmer-Körberl nicht nach!)
SO ein Skimmer arbeitet dann WIRKLICH stetig und immer und völlig unaufällig
und braucht auch keinen großen Sog von der Pumpe.

Werte(r) Nori,
der Fragesteller HAT bereits einen Filter samt Pumpe und deshalb ist es völlig unsinnig,
ihm einen Skimmer mit integriertem Grob- und Feinfilter sowie einer Pumpe zu empfehlen,
der schlecht skimmt, schlecht filtert und schlecht pumpt.
Der soll sich einfach einen ORDENTLICHEN Skimmer um wenig Geld kaufen und gut ist´s.


----------



## groecamp (13. Aug. 2014)

wer einen Simmer einschaltet und meint, dass es dann abgeht wie mit einem Staubsauger... der irrt,
vielmehr ist es so wie bei einem Teich grundsätzlich.... man braucht Zeit oder time is on my side


----------



## Speedy 1975 (14. Aug. 2014)

also ein anderer skimmer wuerde mir wohl nix bringen. mein problem liegt nicht im skimmer sondern wohl in der pumpe.
es braucht eine bestimmte leistung um den korb zu senken damit dax wasser leicht abgesaugt wird. wenn ich dieses erreiche ist die leistung der pumpe am fiterkorb zu schwach um das anzusaugrn was sich unter der oberflaeche befindet ergo reicht fuer das system die aquamax premium6000 nicht aus.....es muesste wohl die premium 8000 oder noch mehr sein um dieses system so zu realisieren zu koennen. ich werde mir erstmal nen billigen swimskim zulegen und sehen wie es laeuft...sollte ich unzufrieden sein wird der verkauft und eine leistungstaerkere pumpe installiert diese ist zwar sehr teuer aber hilft ja nix und im winter bekommt man oft gute angebote. den standskimmer habe ich ausgestellt und die volle leistung der pumpe ist jetzt in der tiefe.


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2014)

Irgendwie hat hier jemand den Sinn eines (autonomen) Schwimmskimmers nicht verstanden - was soll nur immer wieder der Filter, die Filterpumpe ...????

Gruß Nori


----------



## groecamp (14. Aug. 2014)

also irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht mehr... du hast schon einen Standskimmer????
und was redest du wieder von neuer Pumpe....??


> also ein anderer skimmer wuerde mir wohl nix bringen. mein problem liegt nicht im skimmer sondern wohl in der pumpe.


dein Problem ist wohl eher dass du hier nicht aufmerksam gelesen hast .....


----------



## Speedy 1975 (14. Aug. 2014)

wie soll sich der der korb absenken damit das oberflaechen wasser in den skimmer laeuft? normalerweise doch durch ansaugrn von wasser mittels einer pumpe? so ons wasser stellen funktioniert ja nicht


----------



## groecamp (14. Aug. 2014)

was für ein korb? Du meinst den äusseren Ring oder Rohr... der senkt sich um ca. 3mm  ab durch Unterdruck, und der entsteht wenn Wasser (durch eine Pumpe) angesaugt wird.... wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet wird, dann hat dieses Rohr wieder das Wasserniveau...
Das ist bei einem Standskimmer und Schwimmskimmer gleich das Prinzip...die Frage ist also nur, wohin mit dem abgesaugten Wasser?

Beim Schwimmskimmer ist eine Pumpe eingebaut und da werden die großen Teile durch einen Korb abgefangen, der Rest wird dann im Teich gleichmässig verteilt, also völlig kontraproduktiv. Diese Teile könntest du noch durch eine Filtermatte im Skimmer auch noch rausbekommen, allerdings bist dann permanent den Schwimmskimmer am einfangen und am reinigen... ich würde die Finger lassen von dem Teil.
Beim Standskimmer musst du eine extra Pumpe anschließen, oder mit deiner vorhandene Pumpe mit dem zweiten Ansaugstutzen (wobei ich dir lieber zu einer 2. kleineren Pumpe rate). Auch hier wird im Korb die großen Teile abgefangen, die kleineren Teile werden durch die Pumpe in deinen Filterkasten gepumpt und dort gefiltert.

Eigentlich ganz einfach die Sache.....


----------



## Nori (14. Aug. 2014)

Die hier angesxprochenen Winzigteile, die mittels Matte aufgefangen werden, sind überall im Teich - auch in tieferen Regionen - wieso sollen die abgeskimmert werden. Man will doch nur große Teile erwischen, die sonst absinken würden und mit der Zeit eine Mulmschicht bilden - DER SKIMMER IST KEIN FILTER!!!

Gruß Nori


----------



## groecamp (14. Aug. 2014)

Natürlich ist der Skimmer ein Filter.... er filtert die großen Teile raus...
Die Aufgabe des Skimmers ist doch wohl, die Oberfläche zu reinigen, bevor diese Teile absinken und sich der ganze Schmodder mit all den Folgen bildet. Und dazu gehören für mich auch die kleinen Teile, wie Blütenstaub, Blütenblätter usw... sonst brauch ich kein Skimmer, weil die großen Teile kann ich mit dem Kescher rausholen....


----------



## Speedy 1975 (14. Aug. 2014)

AH PUMPPE MIT ZWEITEN ANSCHLUSS DAS RICHTIG DAS HAT MEINE PUMPE. NUR MUSS ICH EXTREM VIEL LEISTUNG AUF DIE SKIMMER SEITE STELLEN DAS KAUM NOCH LEISTUNG IN DER TIEFE IST DAMIT SICH DER KORB UEBERHAUPT ABSENKT. ALSO ENTWEDER ZWEITE PUMPE ODER DIE PUMPE MIT ZWEI ANSCHLUESSEN MUSS INGESAMMT STAERKER SEIN DAMIT UBERHAUBT NOCH AM GRUND ABGRSAUGT WIRD. SORRY FUER DIE GROSSE SCHRIFT ABER MIT DEM HANDY SPINNT DER EDITOR MANCHMAL.


----------



## groecamp (14. Aug. 2014)

nimm lieber ne 2 pumpe, dann bist du flexibler...
-wenn eine Pumpe kaputt geht, dann hast du noch einen Notbetrieb
-Nachts kannst du dann nur die kleine Pumpe laufen lassen
usw.
ich denke für deinen Skimmer reicht eine Pumpe mit ca. 3000l/h... so hab ich es und es läuft wunderbar... kriegst bei Amazon für knapp 50,- € und die Stromkosten mit ca. 25 Watt halten sich auch in Grenzen.... muss ja nicht immer OASE (die IPhones unter den Teichzubehörteilen)..


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Aug. 2014)

Nori schrieb:


> DER SKIMMER IST KEIN FILTER!!!


Hat das außer Nori hier noch immer niemand verstanden?
Natürlich ist der Skimmer KEIN Filter....
Ein Skimmer skimmt, d.h. er schlürft die oberste Wasserschicht mit allem darauf schwimmenden Dreck ein.
FILTERN muss das - alle mal raten - ein FILTER.

Falls die Pumpe wirklich zu schwach ist,
(Was ich nicht glaube: Ich tippe nur unterdimensionierte Verrohrung und/oder schlechtes Filterkonzept.)
Ist eine 2. Pumpe die Lösung
zumindest für Leute, denen die Kleinlebewesen im Teich egal sind
und die aus deren gehäckselten Leichen halt Bakterien und Schwebealgen d.h. trübes Wasser züchten.


----------



## groecamp (15. Aug. 2014)

> Falls die Pumpe wirklich zu schwach ist,
> (Was ich nicht glaube: Ich tippe nur unterdimensionierte Verrohrung und/oder schlechtes Filterkonzept.)
> Ist eine 2. Pumpe die Lösung
> zumindest für Leute, denen die Kleinlebewesen im Teich egal sind
> und die aus deren gehäckselten Leichen halt Bakterien und Schwebealgen d.h. trübes Wasser züchten.


Sorry es ist doch egal, ob du die Kleinlebewesen durch eine Pumpe oder durch ne 2. Pumpe häckselst.....
zumal das absoluter Unsinn ist... du häckselst mehr durch die normale Pumpe die im Teich hängt... wenn es so wäre


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. Aug. 2014)

Hallo groecamp!
*"Normal" hängt KEINE Pumpe IM Teich:*
Abgesehen davon, dass die - wie du richtig festgestellt hast - auch häckseln würde,
säße damit auch der Grobfilter als eine Art Nudelsieb über der Pumpe IM Teich,
und das Ganze wäre schnell verstopft, kaum kontrollierbar und nur aufwändig reinigbar.
(Manche armen Teichbetreiber machen das aus unerfindlichen Gründen trotzdem so.)

*"Normal" hängt die Pumpe im FILTER,*
wo sie (zumindest) durch den (Grob-)Filter geschützt vor (grobem) Dreck
und für Reingungsarbeiten mit zwei Handgriffen zugänglich ist,
ohne meterlange schlurzige Schläuche und Kabel durch die Teichpflanzen zu ziehen.
(So funktionieren klassische, leistungsfähige und wartungsfreundliche Filter.)

Das Prinzip ist doch das Gleiche wie beim Staubsauger,
oder muss bei deinem der Dreck erst durch das Gebläse unten im Saugfuß
und wird davon in den Staubsack im Kastl mit den Rädern geblasen?
Wohl kaum!

P.S.: Die EINZIGE Pumpe, die IM Teich auf lange Zeit
wartungs-, service- und störungsfrei sowie ohne Leistungsverlust funktioniert,
ist ein ausreichend dimensionierter Luftheber.


----------



## groecamp (16. Aug. 2014)

Küss die Hand... dein Beitrag hier geht erstens am Thema vorbei (wir reden hier von Gartenteiche mit ca. 10qm und 10000l) und zweitens hat er doch eine gewisse Arroganz.... mag sein, dass ein Teich in der Größe die du anscheinend hast (wobei da kein Bild zu sehen ist) eine von dir beschriebene Filterung hat, wobei ich meine, dass  in der Größe brauch gar keine Filter mehr nötig ist....
aber nicht jeder wohnt in einer Gegend wo der Grund und Boden ein paar Euro kosten, sondern die Grundstückpreise bei etwa 800 €/qm sich bewegen, und somit solche gigantischen Teiche einfach nicht möglich sind...

Aber für alle die sich nur einen kleineren Teich leisten können ist wohl die Filterung über Pumpe und Filterkasten das Maß aller Dinge...also Pumpe mit Pumpenkorb im Wasser ....

und das mit dem Häckseln von Kleinlebewesen wird nach meiner Meinung absolut übertrieben. Mein Skimmer zieht ab und zu __ Wasserläufer ein, die aber völlig unbeschadet im Filterkasten ankommen und dort munter umherschwimmen....

und was Teichpumpen mit Staubsauger zu tun haben... dieser Vergleich erschließt sich mir überhaupt nicht....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2014)

Werter groecamp,
es macht keinen Unterschied:
Auch Gartenteichfilter für ca. 10qm und 10000l, jeder Motor-Aquarienfilter und jeder Staubsauger
haben die Pumpe bzw. das Gebläse NACH dem Filter auf der REINEN Seite
und NIE dort, wo das dreckige Medium -egal ob Wasser oder Luft- angesaugt wird.
Insofern kann das durchaus Pumpe und Filterkasten sein,
nur darf das sinnvollerweise nicht in dieser Reihenfolgen durchströmt werden:
Das Wasser muss ERST durch den Filter und DANN durch die Pumpe.
(Dass der Handel an ahnungslose Kunden auch völlig ungeeignete Systeme verkauft,
ändert nichts an dieser Tatsache.) 

Du wirst es nicht für möglich halten, aber es gibt in Teichen auch weit kleinere Tiere als __ Wasserläufer
und dass das mit dem Häckseln von Kleinlebewesen absolut NICHT übertrieben ist,
kannst du HIER fundiert nachlesen (Danke an Wieselchen!):
http://www.hydro-kosmos.de/anlage/bachlf.htm#Bachlauf

Meinen Teich siehst du hier:
 
... und dass der einen Skimmer braucht, wird jedem klar sein,
der in kleinen, natürlichen Gewässern badet:
Auch wenn das Wasser noch so sauber ist,
schaut es dreckig aus, wenn auf der Oberfläche irgendetwas rumschwimmt
(Staub, gammelnde Blütenblätter, Blütenstaub, ...)
und wenn das der Wind gerade vor der Terrasse zu einem Gschlur zusammenschiebt,
schaut das unappetitlich aus und man will da nicht reinhüpfen.
Deshalb saugt genau dort der Rohrskimmer ab
und der Luftheber pumpt alles hinter das Röhricht rechts im Bild,
wo totes Material wieder in die natürlichen Kreisläufe eingegliedert wird
und ALLE Tiere unbeschadet durchflutschen - selbst große __ Frösche.
Mein Filter ist das Röhricht, dass ein...zweimal im Jahr beerntet wird.


----------



## groecamp (16. Aug. 2014)

> ....
> und jeder Staubsaugerhaben die Pumpe bzw. das Gebläse NACH dem Filter auf der REINEN Seite
> und NIE dort, wo das dreckige Medium -egal ob Wasser oder Luft- angesaugt wird.


klar... und was für eine Leistungsaufnahme habe diese Teile... so ab 1400 Watt und keine 50 Watt... und wenn ich dann dieses System tagaus tagein laufen lasse, schädige ich die Ökobilianz mehr als mit einer Teichpumpe....

und dieses System würde nur klappen, wenn du einen Filter hast, der absolut luftdicht ist und keine Luft ziehen kann...sonst geht Garnichts...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2014)

Hallo groecamp,
bitte benutz die Suchfunktion hier im Forum unter dem Stichwort "_Schwerkraftfilter_"!
(Ich hab diese Bezeichnung dafür auch erst hier im Forum kennengelernt.)
Da kannst du wirklich vielfach nachlesen,
dass so ein Filter absolut NICHT luftdicht sein muss (wäre sogar kontraproduktiv)
und dass man genau so die energiesparendsten Filtersysteme überhaupt baut:

JEDEN Druckverlust musst du mit Pumpenleistung erbringen und mit Strom bezahlen
und wenn du GERINGERE Druckverluste (wie eben z.B. im Schwerkraftfilter) hast,
brauchst du für den GLEICHEN Volumenstrom eben WENIGER Leistung,
denn
*Pumpleistung = Druck x Volumenstrom*​... und der Stromverbrauch ist proportional zu dieser Pumpleistung.
(Außer man betreibt eine falsch gewählte Pumpe weitab ihres Auslegungspunktes,
denn dann braucht die für auch geringe mechanische Leistung viel Strom.)


----------



## groecamp (17. Aug. 2014)

ohjee.... jetzt kommt der Schwerkraftfilter und wahrscheinlich bald wieder der Luftheber...
Ich brauch das nicht nachzulesen, weil ich die Frage des Fragestellers gelesen haben, und der hat kein Schwerkraftfilter sondern einen Filterkasten mit Pumpe  (so wie ich), und hat nach dem Thema Skimmer gefragt... ganz einfach..

Also du agierst auch nach dem Motto: Antworten habe ich schon, aber die passen nicht zu den Fragen...
Wieso sollen solche Leute wie Löcher in die Erde buddeln, um einen Filter unterzubringen, wenn es auch anders geht? Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es manchmal auch gar nicht geht?

Also ich habe meine Meinung dazu gesagt und somit verabschiede ich mich von dem Thema


----------



## willi1954 (17. Aug. 2014)

derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Meinen Teich siehst du hier


 mal anmerk, wie 250tausend Litern sieht der Teich aber nicht aus.

Gruss Willi


----------



## derschwarzepeter (17. Aug. 2014)

groecamp schrieb:


> Wieso sollen solche Leute wie Löcher in die Erde buddeln, um einen Filter unterzubringen, wenn es auch anders geht? Kannst du dir vorstellen, dass es manchmal auch gar nicht geht?


Offenbar hat schon jemand in des Fragestellers Teich ein Loch in die Erde gebuddelt,
um dort drin den Teich anzulegen.
Da darf´s doch auf ein winziges Löchlein für den schirchen Filter nicht ankommen, oder?

Außerdem hab ich die Frage des Fragestellers gelesen und der hat nach dem Thema Skimmer gefragt ... ganz einfach...
Ich hab ihm daraufhin als allererste Antwort geraten,
vielfach angebotene Zwitter-Konstruktionen,
die angeblich skimmen, pumpen und filtern gleichzeitig können sollen,
im Geschäft zu lassen.

Hi Willi,
die 250 m³ sind natürlich nicht ausgelitert, sondern fundiert geschätzt,
aber mit knapp 200 m² Oberfläche (23 m lang, 10 breit an der breitesten Stelle)
müsste er damit eine durchschnittliche Tiefe von 125 cm haben.
Sicher gibt´s flache pflanzenbestandene Bereiche und auch eine "Suhlzone",
aber an der tiefsten Stelle des Schwimmbereiches mit senkrechten Wänden hat er 3,7 m.
Das wird also schon so ungefähr stimmen, meinst nicht?


----------

